# "Dirty Jobs" on cable



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone see on "Dirty Jobs" when Mike was made up as a zombie? Any opinions on his make-up?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Toby and Bill do great makeup work, theres alot you didn't get to see but thats the case most of the time on this type of show. I thought it was good and didn't want it to end so soon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I liked the teeth, butthe prosthetics got washed down to just a plain greasepaint look without depth. I was wondering if the make-up was blase or the television just didn't do it justice.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't think the TV gave it any justice, here is a link for you to look at 
http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5157


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know he has the resume of 20 years of experience and knows encylopedias more than I do...but maybe I'm just hard to impress? [shrugs] 

play, you have done better than this guy IMHO.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Well who knows really what a zombie looks like, we all have are own take on it but thanks for the kudos, im still knew to makeup and have alot more to learn.
Toby Sells and Bill Johnson both do this eveyday for a living so to do the makeup job they did in a day was really pushing it, if they had more time im sure it would have been even better, look at everything they did, lifecast, teeth, prothetics, makeup and molds, thats alot in a day!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ive seen their work before and have been impressed with some of their work, this isnt really one of those times, the teeth looked great though, I do know personally after working on a project ALL DAY, sometimes my finished presentation is lacking due to just being plain tired.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys make a good point. I failed to take into account the fatigue factor.


----------

